# Entering Newhaven - WOW & WOOPS



## macjack (Mar 5, 2006)

Two photographs taken years apart, in interesting weather situations, and what the consequences can be. The ferry " Dieppe " should be this side of East Pier Newhaven. I am certain someone will name the Sealink ferry approaching Newhaven and the year the photo was taken - in one, I fear I cannot.
Mac


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

I can name that vessel in two?

Either Villandry or Valencay.

No prizes there then (*))

All the best
NT


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah that was in the days that they'd go out [and in, obviously!] in any weather. That all stopped the day they nearly lost the Chartres. Newhaven museum has a lovely sequence of a 'V' going vertical on her way out - even worse than this one. I'll ask Peter [or Peter] if I can post some of them, Macjack - unless you get there first!

Yes, Dieppe has a habit of doing this wrong side of the pier thing - amongst other incidents. She's just not right for Newhaven, IMHO. My father [Master Mariner and former Meeching skipper] and I wrote to the local paper about it it the time, but were 'flamed' for our efforts. She's too long, has too much draught and freeboard, and not enough power or manoueverabilty, plus they never bought out enough of the marina to let her swing in the harbour.

Thankfully CDA and Seven Sisters can do so, and are shallower draughted and a darned sight more up to date in all respects. And we're dredged more often, so the groundings should cease. 

Don't think any Newhaven ship will put out in weather like that 'V', though! Been there [Cally Princess and Falaise], done that [several times] and don't want to do it again!

Andy G


----------

